# Forum Rename Request



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Since TiVo has now created a new developer program, referred to by them as the TiVo Developer Channel (and since TiVo no longer talks about HME apps), perhaps it's time to rename this forum from 'HME Developers Corner' to 'TiVo Developer Channel' or maybe 'TiVo Developers Corner'? Yays or nays?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Or maybe the new style of development will merit its own forum? I'm not planning on abandoning HME just yet, even if TiVo is.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

They have their own official forum so we might not see much traffic on it here other than from people already here.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> They have their own official forum so we might not see much traffic on it here other than from people already here.


They do, but so far it's just me and moyekj and some less-than-chatty employee accounts


----------

